# Funk oder Kabelmaus



## Mark728 (13. Juli 2011)

hi, möchte mir eine neue maus anschaffen, sie sollte zu zocken geeignet sein.
ich stell mir nur gerade die frage ob funkmäuse zum zocken geeignet sind. mittlerweile gibs da ja schon ganz gute.
und welche maus könnt ihr mit überhaupt empfehlen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2011)

Kommt erstmal drauf an, was Du ausgeben willst und um welche Spiele es geht, und auf welchem Niveau. Schau auch mal hier: Mäuse für mehr Spielspaß - Kaufberatung Gaming-Mäuse  und Gamer-Mäuse: Marktübersicht zu Gaming-Mäusen (Februar 2011)  ist zwar schon ein paar Wochen/Monate alt, aber bei Mäusen tut sich ja nicht sooo viel. 

Wenn Funk, dann musst Du halt schon eher mit mind 60€ rechnen. Kabelmäuse gibt es aber schon für 25-30€ sehr gute.


----------



## quaaaaaak (13. Juli 2011)

es gibt nicht "DIE" maus, genauso wie bei audio produkten musst du das teil nehmen, was dir am meisten zu sagt! wir kennen nicht deine handgröße, hand form, wölbung, evtl verletzungen usw usf. funkmäuse kann man inzwischen kaufen, ich persönlich bleib aber lieber "old fashioned" mit kabel, ich nutze eine Razer Lachesis. würde in den mediamarkt oder so gehen da n paar mäuse ausprobieren und dann im internet kaufen


----------



## Mark728 (13. Juli 2011)

ok, ich frag mal anders. benutzen profigamer und dergleichen eher funk oder kabelmäuse?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2011)

Profis nutzen idR eher Kabelmäuse, aber ich denke, das hat auch viel mit Psychologie zu tun und auch damit, dass man bei Kabelmäsen viel mehr Auswahl hat - das maus"gefühl" ist halt immer noch das entscheidende. 

Wobei: es gibt eh nicht viele gute kabellose Mäuse, und diese Mäuse haben wiederum idR AUCH ein Kabel dabei, d.h. man kann die bei Bedarf auch als Kabelmaus nutzen - entweder weil man meint, die Maus sei dann Reaktionsschneller, aber auch ganz einfach, wenn der Akku leer sein sollte. 

Eine Top-Kabellose ist die Cyborg RAT 9. Die kannst Du auch von der Größe her teils stark verstellen und somit an Deine Hand anpassen. Allerdings ist das da halt wie immer: viele finden die super, aber dann gibt es eben auch immer einen Teil der Leute, die absolut unzufrieden sind.


----------



## Mark728 (14. Juli 2011)

ok ich denke ich nehme eine kabelmaus.
was ist besser , oder bzw nutzen die profis optisch oder laser?

achja welche mäuse nutzen profispieler überhaupt?


----------



## Vordack (14. Juli 2011)

Funk für Spiele würde ich aus eigener Erfahrung nicht machen, genausowenig wie Bluetooth Headsets oder so^^

Sharkoon Lasermaus FireGlider/USB 3600dpi: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Absolute Topmaus! 

Hat mir Herb glaub ich damals empfohlen und ich gib meine nie wieder her


----------



## theNDY (24. Juli 2011)

Ich fahre seit Jahren mit Kabelmäusen "besser" ... weis nicht warum, mir gibts das Gefühl die Bewegungen werden besser übertragen (bin gebrandmarkt noch aus der Zeit der IR Mäuse) ... Logitech G500 geht nix drüber!


----------



## Crysisheld (29. Juli 2011)

Mark728 schrieb:


> ok ich denke ich nehme eine kabelmaus.
> was ist besser , oder bzw nutzen die profis optisch oder laser?
> 
> achja welche mäuse nutzen profispieler überhaupt?


 
Um auf deine Frage einzugehen. Lasermäuse besitzen eine Höhere Abtastrate (DPI Auflösung) als optische Mäuse. Die Maus fotografiert ja den Untergrund und anhand dessen errechnet sie die Bewegung. (ist jetzt eine sehr vereinfachte Darstellung von mir). Da ist natürlich eine höhere Auflösung besser da die Bewegungen genauer berechnet werden können. Was Profis nutzen, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich nur ein ganz normaler 0815 Spieler bin. Ich benutze eine kabellose Microsoft Wireless 5000. weil ich mal Microsoft´s BlueTrack Technology ausprobieren wollte. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Maus, auch wenn es keine Profi Gaming Maus ist.

Bei einem Kumpel hab ich mal diese Gaming Keyboard und Maus Klimbim ausprobieren dürfen, besser oder schlechter hab ich jetzt aber nicht gespielt. Ich hab z.B. diese Fatal1ty Creative Soundkarte - die im Grunde eine stinknormale Creative Xi-Fi Titanium ist nur dass da halt so ein Plastik drum war, was ich aber zum Vergleich mit einer normalen Titanium abgeschraubt habe. Die technischen Daten sind auch identisch ergo ist es nur der Name den du noch bezahlst - Bei den ganzen Razor Sachen denke ich mal, dass der Hersteller die gleiche Schiene fährt...


:offtopic: 

Könnt Ihr euch noch an die Mäuse erinnern mit der Kugel drinne?? Das war so kotzig immer die Rollen sauber zu machen, damit die Maus wieder richtig funktioniert


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Juli 2011)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr euch noch an die Mäuse erinnern mit der Kugel drinne?? Das war so kotzig immer die Rollen sauber zu machen, damit die Maus wieder richtig funktioniert


 
Erinnern muss ich mich daran nicht, meine ist noch eine Kugelmaus. Hatte auch mal son optisches Dingsbums, aber da blieb der Mauszeiger ständig hängen weil wohl diese Lichtabtastung ausgesetzt hat. Deshalb bin ich zur Kugel zurückgekehrt, denn die rollt immer. Klar, das saubermachen kommt schon einmal im Monat vor, ärgert mich aber auch nicht groß. Ich hab immer gut getroffen damit, und so wird sie auch in Battlefield 3 ihren Einsatz kriegen.


----------



## Crysisheld (30. Juli 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Erinnern muss ich mich daran nicht, meine ist noch eine Kugelmaus. Hatte auch mal son optisches Dingsbums, aber da blieb der Mauszeiger ständig hängen weil wohl diese Lichtabtastung ausgesetzt hat. Deshalb bin ich zur Kugel zurückgekehrt, denn die rollt immer. Klar, das saubermachen kommt schon einmal im Monat vor, ärgert mich aber auch nicht groß. Ich hab immer gut getroffen damit, und so wird sie auch in Battlefield 3 ihren Einsatz kriegen.


 
Auf was für einer Oberfläche benutzt du die Maus denn?  Benutzt du ein Mouse-Pad? Also hast benutzt - die optische Maus meine ich  

Die Bluetrack Maus geht sogar auf Katzenfell  (Hoffentlich liest Enisra das ) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Juli 2011)

meine Kugelmaus benutz ich nach wie vor auf einem altmodischen Mauspad. Die zickige optische Maus hab ich sowohl auf Pad, als auch direkt auf dem Tisch herumgeschoben....diese Aussetzer blieben aber. War aber auch ein Billigteil und ist gut 6 Jahre her - heute sind die bestimmt zuverlässiger. Aber solang die Kugel noch rollt......


----------

